# Cockapoos and separation anxiety



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am a cockapoo owner in waiting. New pup due to come home in the new year . I am getting the impression that they may be prone to separation anxiety. Obviously, with training, this is something you can try to eliminate from an early age. But in your vast experience as owners, is this something that is commonly a tricky problem for your poos? We will need to leave ours for 3 hours twice a week, very occasionally it may be longer. Do you think this will be an issue? 

Would be great to hear your experience of separation anxiety, whether your poo's suffer from it or not, and what advice you can give to help prevent it. Thanks in advance


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is any more common than in any other dogs. Betty certainly suffered from SA and would cry for about 20 mins when we left for work in the morning ( I used to stand listening at the other side of the door..). Since getting Ted it is very much better and when we leave now they just look up and then get on with the treat I've left them. It's funny though because if I leave them to pop in to a shop , either in the car or with someone else they create like mad.
I definitely babied Betty when she was a pup allowing her to follow me everywhere , all the time - it just seemed so sweet but think it iwasa big mistake. I'm sure it is better to be a little bit tough and make them be in a different room/away from you for differin periods of time from the start. I've done this with Ted and not had too many problems.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well mine like to be with me the whole time when I am at home. I dont have a problem with it as they don't pester me, they just love to be near me and follow me everywhere. I don't ever feel the need to shut them away for any reason. When I leave for work or go out they just accept it and settle down to sleep and wait for me to to return. It's true they don't like to be separated from me but they are never anxious about it so I wouldn't call it anxiety. They also go to kennels with no problems.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max followed me around everywhere for the first three weeks, but I have noticed he will stay curled up on my slippers if I leave the room to go to the kitchen now. I also pop him in his bed in the utility room with a treat if a client comes for treatment, or I want to practice the piano. I think he is settling down and feeling secure now!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger ,still follows us around all most all the time,but i notice that lately she is staying put if she is laying down and not playing .but she really don't like us going out at all .,but i think she will get over it in time 'i think you will be ok,like every thing else it has to learn to take it in stride ok ....Lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has been fine - when I'm here she is with me all the time.. poos are people dogs and that is in their nature.. she was used to being put in the kitchen sometimes right from the start. In the house she is fine, but she cries if I leave her in the car to do the recycling!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

have not had ginger in the car since she was very little going to the vet and she did not like it that much ,cry and talked all the time like i was killing her haa Haa ,but have to break down and do it soon now LOL,,,Lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> have not had ginger in the car since she was very little going to the vet and she did not like it that much ,cry and talked all the time like i was killing her haa Haa ,but have to break down and do it soon now LOL,,,Lumpy


Kiki was a nightmare in the car - constant yipyap - enought to make your ears bleed!! We persevered - short journeys, 5 mins at a time and now she is ok - although has just started barking if she spots another dog out of the window ... She now travels in the back with our collie. If the barking becomes a habit she will have to go in a crate in the car so that I can stop her looking out.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i have to take her out on the 14th she is going to the groomers for her first hair cut.we will see what happens..maybe i will try yo strap her in the back seat this time instead of trying to hold her


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there 
Poppy doesn't like being apart from me AT ALL but I have to work every day for a few hours and sometimes she is along for 2 or 3 hours. She seems better and more secure in her crate. She does follow me everywhere and if I go upstairs she sits at the bottom and cries constantly, Im hoping she will grow out of it.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My little man has had to be thrown in at the deep end! Sorry figure of speech. Monty is 9 weeks old and on the second day I had him (7 weeks and 2 days) I had to do an unexpected 2 1/2 hour journey with him in the car! There was no option, I think I fretted more than he did, he was in his crate for the journey, cried for about 10 minutes, had a poo! once I had cleared it up he settled down and slept the whole way there and back. 

Since then I take him to work with me in the car and he just sleeps, I was stuck on the M25 the other morning for about half an hour, looked round to see if he was already - fast asleep on his back with all his paws in the air.

I have left him at home (gone to do food shop etc) the longest has been for 2 hours - I dont crate him during the day so he was in the kitchen, no problem at all his bed was warm although I did get a lovely welcome with lots of wiggly bottom tail wagging. He loves being with me at home although I do leave him in the kitchen when I am showering and getting ready for work. He is asleep on my lap as I am typing this at the moment!

Good luck


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

suger.Haaa Haaa ,yes i know what you mean it is like haveing a four legged shadow, even when i go to the bathroom and shut the door ,,it is like i'm gone for a year ,she peerrs and squeals and cries till i come out and then she acts like i have been gone for hours Haaaa Haaa


----------



## RosieJoy (Oct 19, 2012)

i cannot go anywhere and leave Rosie Joy in her crate. She whines and whines and barks the entire time i am gone. I dont know what to do!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't want separation anxiety to be an issue because I knew I would have to leave Lola for a few hours every once in a while. I worked on it from the first day we had her. Just leaving her in different rooms, then going in and praising and treating her. Leaving her with plenty to keep her occupied and teaching her to trust that we are coming back. She is great. No problems. I bring her to shops with me and she lays down in the foot well of the car and waits for us to come back to the car. She is great and is always very happy and waggy tailed when we come home. I always make a fuss of her when I get in.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley is 15 weeks and he loves company but he is left most days sometimes only an hour some days if there are after school activities goin on it can be 4 hours. He has a little moan when I first put him in crate and he realises I'm goin out but I listen outside and he soon stops and is always quiet when I pull back on the drive. He gets excited when we go in tho!!


----------



## michellenewyork (Oct 30, 2012)

I have two 14 week olds (brother and sister) and they constantly follow me everywhere, I love them to bits but would like them to be a little more independant...perhaps in time?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is 1 yr old and he still follows me and husband if we leave the room. Both of them do and Carley is 5 months. I don't mind and I can be in the bathroom after giving a chewy bone and they will be just fine. I work and they are left for 4 hrs each day and do very well, Carley in gated kitchen and Sami has the run of the rest of the house. They are very excited when we get home and we go out for a run, they are very well adjusted.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i think they all are like that,ginger has to be with me all the time ,even in the bathroom.,if i pick up some thing she has to smell it ..but what she is doing now is out of this world, when she has to pee she will just give a low volume bark..but if she has to poo she will sit right in front of you and talk to you ,all kinds of little squeals and growls and wines all at very low volume .it is so neat and she will keep doing it till you get up and let her out .she is so special Lumpy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah yes...cockapoo talking...lady does it...I always say if Lady could talk she sure would. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

RosieJoy said:


> i cannot go anywhere and leave Rosie Joy in her crate. She whines and whines and barks the entire time i am gone. I dont know what to do!


Do you need to leave her in her crate? Could you leave her in your kitchen when you go out? Not all puppies take to crates, I never left mine in a crate when I went out.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is just in the kitchen ,i don't even own a crate .i have never even thought about putting her in there. she is just fine in the kitchen,,but i can not leave my coat hanging where she can get it ,one day i come in and she had made a nice warm bed out of it haa haa ...lumpy


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is fine in her pad (aka crate) over night but when I leave her during the day (never for longer than 30 minutes and only that rarely) she's loads happier in the kitchen and utility room with snuggle rugs, her bed and some toys. Apart from that she comes everywhere with me and I chatter with her as I go about my daily chores and routine...

Toffin
x


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the same problems with Crunchie, both my husband and I work so we put Crunchie in the kitchen with her toys and her bed and my husband comes home for lunch for an hour with her, she goes nuts when we come home then she just wont leave our sides mine mainly.
She has also started chewing at the kitchen door  I am really hoping she will grow out of that..! 
I just love coming home and getting greeted by a waggy tail


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are chew deterrent sprays you can use to put on your door Debbie, it might be worth a try. I also leave a large variety of chews for my two when I'm out, stag bars and Pizzle sticks keep them busy when they feel like a chew.


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

She has chews and teething rings but she sulks when we put her in the kitchen and wont entertain a chew she has got a mini jumbone that she has had for a week now and she plays with it and then will eventually eat it. 
I would recommend a poo to anyone they are such loving dogs


----------

